# Alliance latex free orange #64



## Charles

I got another surprise package in the mail. Claudio very kindly sent me some office rubber bands. He sent some Alliance latex free orange #64s and some latex free #107s. I will report on the #107s later. Today I got a chance try the #64s.

http://www.amazon.com/Alliance-Latex-Free-Orange-Rubber-37646/dp/B0017D5X9C

For simplicity, I first made bands by braiding 5 rubber bands per side. I mounted them on my mutant ninja with leather loop gypsy tabs. I was feeling a bit rushed, so I did not bother to dust the bands with talc before doing the set up ... that was a mistake, as you will see!

















With a 5 rubber band braid per side, the maximum I could stretch the bands was about 37 inches. The slack length of the braid was 7.5 inches. My test was run with 3/8 inch steel. Shooting over my chrony, I had an average velocity of 216.6 fps. I must say that I never expected to get that high a velocity from latex free bands.

The bad news is that I only got about 20 shots before a band broke ... right at the gypsy tab. Examination showed that both sides were being badly abraded by the stretching and relaxation over the leather loop. So, although I am a fan of braids because of the ease of replacement of broken bands, I decided to try chains, chaining at both the pouch and a chain tab to reduce abrasion.

















My first chain was a 2,2,2. The slack length was about 10 inches, and my maximum draw length was about 47 inches. The average velocity with 3/8 inch steel was only 209.2 fps. That extra draw length did not really help!

I then decided to use a short 2,2 chain. The slack length was about 6 inches and my maximum draw length was about 33 inches. The average velocity with 3/8 inch steel was a surprising 214.4 fps!!! So in this instance, shorter was definitely better. Adding more rubber bands did nothing to increase the velocity.

On a whim, I tried the 2,2 chain with my 140 grain hunting slugs ... 170 fps. I then tried some 125 grain, lead ball (.44 caliber, I think) and got a respectable velocity of 183.1 fps.

In summary: those latex free #64 rubber bands performed very well indeed. I would not hesitate to use .44 lead ball and a chain of 2,2 for hunting. Looks like I will have to retract my negative comments about latex free bands!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## GoodShot

Have you ever tried Latex Free Thera Bands? Not too long ago I bought some on accident thinking that they were the regular latex rubber Thera Bands, and at first I got to say I was kinda bummed out especially after reading some of the old post on the subject but after cutting some bands up and trying them. I got to say I was surprised and very pleased. Im not sure but I think they last longer than latex and shoot about the same speed as similar cut latex bands. Really slippery stuff when stretched so your knots got to be on point but other than that they are Gravy.


----------



## Charles

GoodShot said:


> Have you ever tried Latex Free Thera Bands? Not too long ago I bought some on accident thinking that they were the regular latex rubber Thera Bands, and at first I got to say I was kinda bummed out especially after reading some of the old post on the subject but after cutting some bands up and trying them. I got to say I was surprised and very pleased. Im not sure but I think they last longer than latex and shoot about the same speed as similar cut latex bands. Really slippery stuff when stretched so your knots got to be on point but other than that they are Gravy.


I have never tried the latex free Theraband. It is interesting that office rubber bands with reduced latex do not perform as well as high latex bands ... at least that is my experience. But whatever the stuff they are using for latex free rubber bands, it sure seems to work pretty well. And your report about the latex free Theraband seems to follow the same path.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Claudio

Hi Charles,

Glad to hear you got the office rubber I sent you. Thanks for the Chrony info...not bad numbers IMO for what they are.

The first time use these orange # 64's I had them setup 321 braid and I had a center band break after 82 continuous shots. I did talc them up before putting them together and after the first fifty shots. I also recently setup a couple of my Alambre's with these same # 64's with 432 and 321 chains and they are both still together after over 200 shots each. However, they are starting to show very slight signs of wear at the forks...hope to get a session or two more out of them.

C


----------



## bullseyeben!

Good findings there Charles, in my experience I have had pretty decent speed results with latex free or reduced bands and tubes..but the draw back I always found was wear and tear.. in all but one occasion where my " device " as Ill put it this time was, using very short tubes, but I was stretching them incredibly.. I'm guessing slack length of under 90mm and anchored at 630mm..they were pretty heavy gauge, but in any case appeared to deal with the stress very well..better than some other latex tube? So I concluded it was the consistent snapping of latex free rather than draw stress that caused wear.. never really thought about it much after..


----------



## BC-Slinger

Great looking setup Charles and impressive speeds. I still cannot believe how impressive office bands can be if you know what to look for.


----------



## Charles

Claudio said:


> Hi Charles,
> 
> Glad to hear you got the office rubber I sent you. Thanks for the Chrony info...not bad numbers IMO for what they are.
> 
> The first time use these orange # 64's I had them setup 321 braid and I had a center band break after 82 continuous shots. I did talc them up before putting them together and after the first fifty shots. I also recently setup a couple of my Alambre's with these same # 64's with 432 and 321 chains and they are both still together after over 200 shots each. However, they are starting to show very slight signs of wear at the forks...hope to get a session or two more out of them.
> 
> C


Hey there Claudio!

Thanks so much for sending those bands along. I never would have tried them if you had not sent them ... just my prejudice against latex-free rubber bands. Now I know better. If you are shooting 432 and 321 chains, then you have a lot more strength than do I! It makes my thumb joints ache just to think about it! With those heavy bands, you could probably launch .75 caliber lead. And getting 200+ shots on a set of bands is pretty respectable. That is what Henry reports getting on pseudo tapered 1745 tubes.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Charles

bullseyeben! said:


> Good findings there Charles, in my experience I have had pretty decent speed results with latex free or reduced bands and tubes..but the draw back I always found was wear and tear.. in all but one occasion where my " device " as Ill put it this time was, using very short tubes, but I was stretching them incredibly.. I'm guessing slack length of under 90mm and anchored at 630mm..they were pretty heavy gauge, but in any case appeared to deal with the stress very well..better than some other latex tube? So I concluded it was the consistent snapping of latex free rather than draw stress that caused wear.. never really thought about it much after..


Thanks for reporting your experience, Ben. I certainly have revised my opinions about latex-free material. Wish we could get some with longer band life!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## BrotherDave

Charles, those are impressive results from office bands again. I'll be interested to hear how long the 2,2 chains last. Being non-latex, I wonder if a lubricant like "Armor-All" would allow you to use braids? I'm currently testing "303 Protectant" on office band attachments, because it's supposed to be latex safe, but it's expensive. So far it seems a lot better than talcum powder for increasing band life.

Anyhow, I appreciate all your testing. However, I need you to speak to my wife and explain why I need to buy more even more rubber bands.


----------



## Charles

BrotherDave said:


> However, I need you to speak to my wife and explain why I need to buy more even more rubber bands.


Soooo, she thinks you are a lunatic for getting all those rubber bands. Hmmmm .... and just how is testimony from an even worse lunatic supposed to help??? :bonk: :banana:


----------



## BrotherDave

Charles said:


> BrotherDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, I need you to speak to my wife and explain why I need to buy more even more rubber bands.
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo, she thinks you are a lunatic for getting all those rubber bands. Hmmmm .... and just how is testimony from an even worse lunatic supposed to help??? :bonk: :banana:
Click to expand...

I'll show her your picture. You clearly appear to be a dignified, sober, and wise proponent for the gentlemanly art of slingshotting.


----------

